# Summer 2012 Photos



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Well here's my catchall thread for my summer 2012 photos! Feel free to post yours too. I typically photograph storms and bugs, so let's start it off with a storm!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

A bee with so much pollen!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

Great exposure settings on your storm clouds. Well done.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

◄ Jess ► said:


> Well here's my catchall thread for my summer 2012 photos! Feel free to post yours too. I typically photograph storms and bugs, so let's start it off with a storm!


Glad I'm not flying into Chicago today!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The storm clouds were amazing. Great photography!


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! I found a big old praying mantis in the driveway today. I had never actually seen one before.


----------



## Lee44 (Sep 9, 2012)

Those eyes!  Looks like a science fiction movie!  Return of the Praying Mantis!


----------

